# Whats the second drip tray for?



## Mantaii (Mar 15, 2020)

Morning!

I have been meaning to ask this for a while, what is the second, smaller, drip tray for in the Barista Express? I've never seen any water in it.


----------



## MattLeB (May 18, 2020)

It's a storage tray, so you can keep spare baskets/tools out of the way. It's not designed as a drip tray.


----------



## Mantaii (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks @MattLeB - That's handy - bit of strange place to store it though at the back of the drip tray


----------



## MattLeB (May 18, 2020)

You'll notice it pulls out automatically every time you pull the drip tray out so it's quite handy for storage!


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

It's a brilliant idea - was gutted the Bambino didn't have one


----------



## Mantaii (Mar 15, 2020)

I'll maybe start using it, but then again. I tend to keep everything in a separate cupboard anyway


----------

